# amano vs cherry shrimp



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is a dumb question or if it has been asked before but do all shrimp get along? I have cherry shrimp right now in my 29g and i'm about to add 4 amano shrimp in with them.

I was just curious if they get along...or do i have nothing to worry about? The guy at my lfs knows i have cherries and i bought the amano's off him today and knowing i have cherries i think he would've said something...

any shrimp experts know?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

They are compatible. Many people keep amanos and RCS together.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have some RCS and Amano together in the tank. I found a two dead this week, not because the amanos and RCS are aggressive toward eachother, but I think the Amano's are out competing the RCS for food. Those Amanos are little bulldozers and work 10* harder. I bumped up my feedings and everyone seems happier now.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. 

I have 4 amano shrimp and about 10-12 cherry shrimp. My amano's are constantly on the move whereas my rcs seem content sticking to one area for a little while. The amano's are definitely a lot bigger than my cherries too hence my begining question.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I wouldn't keep them together personally just because of my amano female who rules the tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Algae eating shrimp are peaceful and pretty much ignore each other. I have a variety of shrimp together: Cherry's, Bee, Blue's, Snowball's, Amano's with no problems what so ever.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

If I wanted to breed Cherries and wanted Amano in the same tank, there is no chance of crossbreeding right?


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I recently added Amanos into a tank that already had Cherries. They seem to get along fine. However, I noticed that if you drop a shrimp pellet, the Cherries will stand around it and share. But Amanos, since they're much larger than Cherries, will come and a single Amano will take the pellet and completely bogart it.

DJ


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

This is a really old thread I made back in early Nov when I first bought Amano shrimp to put into my already inhabited red cherry shrimp tank. I now know you can successfully have these two shrimp coincide without out any problems besides the Amano's being pigs when it comes to food. They will push anything out of their way when it comes to food, esp. an algae pellet. That's the extent of it. 

My Amano's have since committed suicide so now I no longer have to worry about finding crispy Amano's on my floor.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Ooooh, Cedric, so sorry your Amanos tried to go on a field trip. Was something amiss with the water parameters? I've read that they'll try to "jump ship" if conditions are not to their liking for either chemistry or temperature, or predation, too. 

Are the Cherries OK? I hope so!
-Jane


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Crap! I didn't look at the date of this thread. Sorry about your Amanos committing seppuku.

DJ


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Jane in Upton said:


> Ooooh, Cedric, so sorry your Amanos tried to go on a field trip. Was something amiss with the water parameters? I've read that they'll try to "jump ship" if conditions are not to their liking for either chemistry or temperature, or predation, too.
> 
> Are the Cherries OK? I hope so!
> -Jane


I think the reason why my Amano's abandoned ship was because I was messing around with my aquascape and they probably didn't like me in their new habitat so much. Three of them committed suicide within the first week, my last one committed suicide the following week.

I haven't since tried them again, I might in the future.

It's all good about posting on this old thread, it lets me update you on what has since happened and what i've learned from that experience.


----------

